# Знай наших!



## gvozd

Как сказать это по-английски? Контекст - спортивные болельщики. У меня идей никаких.


----------



## Drink

I can't think of a good English equivalent, but hopefully someone else would be able to. The meaning is something like "know how awesome our team is".


----------



## igusarov

"We showed them" ?


----------



## Drink

igusarov said:


> "We showed them" ?



I guess that does work. You can use any tense "We showed them", "We will show them", etc.


----------



## Maroseika

Из "Нового большого русско-английского словаря" («Русский язык-Медиа», 2004):

We are the greatest!
Now you see what we're made of!


----------



## Drink

Maroseika said:


> Из "Нового большого русско-английского словаря" («Русский язык-Медиа», 2004):
> 
> We are the greatest!
> Now you see what we're made of!



"We are the greatest" is not a very good equivalent, but "Now you see what we are made of" is perfect.


----------



## gvozd

Maroseika said:


> Now you see what we're made of!



Во!


----------



## Rosett

Drink said:


> "Now you see what we are made of" is perfect.


Хорошо (в смысле - понятно), длинно только.

Почему не рассматривается прямой вариант: "Know us!"? Он тоже англоговорящим понятен и не чужд.
_*Fans*_ cheer for And You Will _*Know Us*_ By the Trail of Dead *...*


----------



## Drink

Rosett said:


> Хорошо (в смысле - понятно), длинно только.



Вам кежется, что длинно потому, что вы привыкли к русскому выражению. Бывает и наоборот, что русское выражение английскоговорящим звучит длинным.



Rosett said:


> Почему не рассматривается прямой вариант: "Know us!"? Он тоже англоговорящим понятен и не чужд.
> _*Fans*_ cheer for And You Will _*Know Us*_ By the Trail of Dead *...*



Потому, что так не говорят. В вашей ссылке, это часть названия песни рок-группы ("...And You Will Know Us By the Trail of Dead") и совсем к этому не имеет отношения.


----------



## Rosett

Know us предлагалось к обсуждению.
Например, "Get to know us!"


Drink said:


> Потому, что так не говорят. В вашей ссылке, это часть названия песни ("And You Will Know Us By the Trail of Dead") и совсем к этому не имеет отношения.


Отношение такое, что песню поют болельщики.


----------



## Drink

Rosett said:


> Отношение такое, что песню поют болельщики.



Я ошибся. Это название рок-группы. Болельщики в этой статье болели за группу (на музыкальном фестивале "Lollapalooza").


----------



## TomPullings

здравствуйте, может это вот вам поможет
http://www.multitran.ru/c/m.exe?a=3&&s=%E7%ED%E0%E9%20%ED%E0%F8%E8%F5&l1=2&l2=1





знай наших!gold may be easily told (used as an expression of one's pride, self-satisfaction or bragging and means: that's the stuff we are made of! see what we can do! take a look at our sort!)


----------



## Drink

TomPullings said:


> gold may be easily told (used as an expression of one's pride, self-satisfaction or bragging and means: that's the stuff we are made of! see what we can do! take a look at our sort!)



Я сам такого никогда не слышал.


----------



## TomPullings

http://en.gazeta.ru/opinions/2012/10/02/a_4795917.shtml

знай наших


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Let's not forget the topic starter's context: 





> Контекст - спортивные болельщики.


 Sorry folks, but I can't imagine English-speaking sports fans chanting "Gold may be easily told" (Золото и в грязи блестит), or even writing it in a comments section on the web.  (I suspect correct use of a modal verb and a three-syllable adverb is beyond the ability of most of the English-speaking ones  ).

Also, I read through every one of the 27 entries for "Gold may be easily told" which my Google search threw up. Every single one was written or translated by someone with a Russian name, none of the translations (though some are very good) were done by a native English speaker (problems with articles, tenses, etc.). I've never heard or seen this phrase used by a native English speaker.  I think it is a piece of Russglish handed down through out-of-date textbooks, which seem to think that English speakers use 'folksy' proverbs a lot, when in fact we hardly ever use them. 

Sports fans at, say, a hockey or football match are just going to chant the name of their team in a frenzy of (possibly semi-drunken) mass hysteria. On a good day, their ability may stretch to something like "we're the greatest!". There's no point in trying to render the dictionary meaning of "знай наших" and trying to put it into the mouths of sports fans. That's not what sports fans say.


----------



## wdata

Enquiring Mind said:


> That's not what sports fans say.


 
<offtopic on>
I hate that Russglish (I would rather say Ruglish  ). Now, when I have at least some sense of language I can see how ugly are the "translations" of Russian proverbs to English in the Russian Proverbs Dictionary I bought back in 80-ies.  But many of yesterday's students think they can trust the dictionary...
<offtopic off>
What about "Eat that!" ?


----------



## Drink

wdata said:


> I hate that Russglish (I would rather say Ruglish  ).



The official word is "Runglish".


----------

